# P3Droid "If I could get a Verizon Galaxy Tab 7""



## quadjacks

Recent Tweet from @P3Droid



> If I could get a Verizon Galaxy Tab 7" in my hands, I think we could bake up a goody, as fast as we can, for you guys.


----------



## bobboman

I'd sell mine for what it would cost me to get out of my contract on it, its probably the dumbest thing i've bought in the past 6 months and i can't dump the 20/month til like march of 2013


----------



## airegin

Why is it a dumb purchase for you? I just looked at one last night.


----------



## bobboman

because i still haven't found a use for the thing since i moved my old computer into the bedroom, the only use my tab currently gets is web-surfing on the toilet and when i had a laptop the thing was turned off sitting in a drawer(this was before my ex took the laptop and left me with the old beatup desktop)


----------



## b16

i returned mine.


----------



## Synack

Mine is the perfect car GPS navigator + music source + internet + whatever else.


----------



## SirGatez

bobboman said:


> I'd sell mine for what it would cost me to get out of my contract on it, its probably the dumbest thing i've bought in the past 6 months and i can't dump the 20/month til like march of 2013


I would be interested in taking your contract to get your Tab, just let me know if your interested. Essentially it would get you out of contract and would put a Tab in my hands, as I haven't been up to anything the last few months, this could be my next project, say getting GB 2.3.5 on it would be fun 
Also, you do still have insurance on it right? Not alot of sense in getting something on contract if I don't have any insurance for it, a short drop often spells disaster for these devices ;-)

-SirGatez


----------



## bobboman

SirGatez said:


> I would be interested in taking your contract to get your Tab, just let me know if your interested. Essentially it would get you out of contract and would put a Tab in my hands, as I haven't been up to anything the last few months, this could be my next project, say getting GB 2.3.5 on it would be fun
> Also, you do still have insurance on it right? Not alot of sense in getting something on contract if I don't have any insurance for it, a short drop often spells disaster for these devices ;-)
> 
> -SirGatez


no it doesn't have insurance, it never leaves my apartment so i never saw any reason to pick it up, for on the go, my thunderbolt is more than capable for what i need

that being said i'm finding my self using it a bit more in bed when watching tv at night, strange...though i'm thinking of picking up an Asus Transformer soon


----------



## 3rdrock

bobboman said:


> that being said i'm finding my self using it a bit more in bed when watching tv at night,


How do you watch TV? Free App? Just got mine.


----------



## bobboman

no i mean literally laying in bet with the TV on.....i'm using it to browse the web while watching sportcenter or the news on an actual TV


----------



## cali0028

I have Verizon one for sale if anyone interested...shoot me a pm


----------



## kvswim

I have a deactivated T-Mobile Tab that a little friend from Samsung gave me...


----------



## Tdfranklin

SirGatez said:


> I would be interested in taking your contract to get your Tab, just let me know if your interested. Essentially it would get you out of contract and would put a Tab in my hands, as I haven't been up to anything the last few months, this could be my next project, say getting GB 2.3.5 on it would be fun
> Also, you do still have insurance on it right? Not alot of sense in getting something on contract if I don't have any insurance for it, a short drop often spells disaster for these devices ;-)
> 
> -SirGatez


SirGatez,

Are you still interested in a tab? I find it to not fit my needs and am not an android fan. Verizon has a 14 day return policy and I was 3 days too late. Let me know. Thanks.

T


----------



## BrentBlend

Guys, please do not sell devices on here unless you are linking to a sort of ebay, type account


----------

